# lightening the color of grout



## MinConst (Oct 16, 2004)

I am finishing up a bathroom. The existing floor tile as not changed. The floor grout is a pretty dark brown. Are any of these grout colorants able to lighten a color say to a cream or Almond shade? I've read about some of these and they "say" even lighter colors.
Looking for some experience. 

Thanks


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

Yes, they are grout stains, you can lighten them, it's like a paint. It takes prep first though.


----------



## jarvis design (May 6, 2008)

A friend of mine started a company up here in Canada called the Grout Doctor, and I think their is the same thing in the US. They can recolour grout both lighter and darker.


----------



## MattCoops (Apr 7, 2006)

Jarvis,

Does your "tile bud" use Aquamix?

I heard it's bruined in Boston at the Savvard residence.

5 hole:thumbup: right up Montreal's 

I DO NOT like Quebec. Although, I DO LOVE prince ed's isle!


p.s. You may have to use a grout scarcifier and definitely use the pre-wash before ever using ANY grout colorant. Also, if you can find some successful time, I suggest you tape off the tile before you start "painting" your clean, 3 coat lines. And wait the manufacturer's elapsed time before repainting.

if the tile is a 70s or prior installation, good luck
also, if there is a wax coating over the tile pick up your tools and leave!


----------



## jarvis design (May 6, 2008)

MattCoops said:


> Jarvis,
> 
> Does your "tile bud" use Aquamix?
> 
> ...


----------



## MattCoops (Apr 7, 2006)

does he use a frozen puck in the summer to check for tile lippage?


----------



## Bill_Vincent (Apr 6, 2005)

Far as I'm concerned, Aquamix's colorants are about as good as they get. They can go from black to white, or vice versa, and at worst, in something that extreme, you might have to go two coats. But once it's done, it's done for good, and you don't have to worry about sealing the grout at all, because now it's permanently sealed, and dirt won't stick to the grout any more than it'll stick to the face of the tile. It's basically a one part epoxy based paint that's tough as nails. I'll swear by it.


----------

